# Travelers Auto insurance W/RIDESHARE



## [email protected] (Mar 15, 2017)

I switched to Travelers car insurance when I found that they could save me some money every month, & I was able to add Rideshare coverage to my vehicle for only an addittional $70 a year. 

Much cheaper than Geico or what I was quoted from Farmers, just putting this out there, don't be fooled the think that your insurance company is going to cover you while your in Rideshare mode, meaning app is on, get Rideshare car insurance.

If anyone decides to go with Travelers make sure you add Rideshare coverage to the vehicle that you use for doing ride share. Hopefully you guys will be able to save some money like I did.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Didn't you say in the other thread that you were considering switching, so this means you were already with Travelers?

Being with the same company for a long time, with multiple vehicles, is also helpful in getting a reduces rate. They don't want to lose business!

Definitely good advise regardless, it's better to be over insured and under insured.


----------



## WriterDriver (Dec 16, 2015)

Only for Colorado and Illinois.

I'm too new to post the link.


----------

